# Primitive Camping between Logan and Salt Lake??



## JKJeepGirl

Does anyone have any good suggestions for a primitive camping spot by good fishing water (either a lake or river)??? We have done the campground thing and it is not for us. We need a nice quite spot away from others but it has to be by water for fishing, my husbands only requirement. Oh and some where with a very low chance of bears. It has to be dog friendly too. Not looking to hike in, we have too much stuff. I've tried Google and haven't been able to find any good ideas. Please help a girl out


----------



## mtnrunner260

So if you go to the normal spots on weekends you wont be alone.
But there are places if you can go mid week that won't have much traffic. Are you pulling a trailer or pitching a tent? Looking for lake or stream fishing?


----------



## JKJeepGirl

We pitch tents still and yes it has to be by water or the husband wont go.


----------



## The Naturalist

There are a lot of good spots up Monte Cristo way for primitive camping, but not necessarily by water...although there would be plenty of water within a half hour drive.
There are plenty of campgrounds you can put up tents in that are right next to water, such as the North and South forks of the Ogden river, Logan canyon, etc.


----------



## JKJeepGirl

We're from weber county and have camped at every campground in north fork and south fork but they are entirely too crowded for us. We don't want to see our camping neighbors. And I've looked at areas up by Monte but they won't work due to lack of water. The only way I can get my husband to go camping is if we are right by water so he can fish whenever he wants. Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## Fowlmouth

Strawberry/Current Creek have camping spots on every dirt road you take. Co-op, Chicken Creek, Strawberry River, Mud Creek, Clyde Creek, Trout Creek, Indian Creek, Bryants Fork, Main Canyon, B Jorkman and there are many more on the Soldier Creek side. Most of these places have small streams you can fish later in the summer when restrictions are lifted. Yes, all free of charge as well. And the Reservoir is close to all these places too.


----------



## JKJeepGirl

Fowlmouth said:


> Strawberry/Current Creek have camping spots on every dirt road you take. Co-op, Chicken Creek, Strawberry River, Mud Creek, Clyde Creek, Trout Creek, Indian Creek, Bryants Fork, Main Canyon, B Jorkman and there are many more on the Soldier Creek side. Most of these places have small streams you can fish later in the summer when restrictions are lifted. Yes, all free of charge as well. And the Reservoir is close to all these places too.


Any issue with private property with any of these areas???


----------



## Fowlmouth

JKJeepGirl said:


> Any issue with private property with any of these areas???


 Nope, all National Forest.


----------



## reb8600

Most of the Uintahs would work except for the bears. Any where you go in Utah that is away from campgrounds with fishing waters is going to have bears. The key is to keep your camp clean. I have been going to the Uintahs for over 40 years and never had a bear problem.


----------



## Dunkem

I believe it Blacks fork,or west fork of the blacks fork in the uintahs.Used to go up there every year alone for 2 weeks and just fish.I believe its close to Lyman lakes also.Been a few years but was secluded,most of the time the only person I saw was a lonely sheepherder.


----------



## The Naturalist

JKJeepGirl said:


> We're from weber county and have camped at every campground in north fork and south fork but they are entirely too crowded for us. We don't want to see our camping neighbors. And I've looked at areas up by Monte but they won't work due to lack of water. The only way I can get my husband to go camping is if we are right by water so he can fish whenever he wants. Thanks for the suggestions though


You're welcome. If you don't mind going a little further than the Salt Lake/Logan corridor, then by all means, the Uintas will have what you're looking for. Explore the mirror lake highway, or go in through Robertson via Mountain View Wyo.


----------



## JKJeepGirl

I've been looking in that area and would be ok with bear country, but it's a little too far for the kid and pup to behave on the drive. Venturing out of campgrounds is more difficult than I thought it would be :sad:


----------



## middlefork

Blacksmith Fork would fit your critera. Might be a little hard to find a empty camp spot but they are primitive.
Temple Fork on the Logan may work also.


----------



## JKJeepGirl

middlefork said:


> Blacksmith Fork would fit your critera. Might be a little hard to find a empty camp spot but they are primitive.
> Temple Fork on the Logan may work also.


We've been up Blacksmith Fork and unfortunately was pretty disappointed with the college students who drove up at midnight to party next to the area we were at, then the rude campers with the atvs at 3am. Not to mention the asshat who was firing his gun every night around nine. Not the best experience. Maybe Temple Fork would be a better place. Thank you for that suggestion!!


----------



## middlefork

JKJeepGirl said:


> We've been up Blacksmith Fork and unfortunately was pretty disappointed with the college students who drove up at midnight to party next to the area we were at, then the rude campers with the atvs at 3am. Not to mention the asshat who was firing his gun every night around nine. Not the best experience. Maybe Temple Fork would be a better place. Thank you for that suggestion!!


Well nothing like a little National Forest camping :grin:
Unfortunately any public section of any fishable river with primative camping will likely end with the same results at times.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## reb8600

IF you are not willing to travel far, you are probably not going to find what you are looking for. I can travel about 3 to 3.5 hours and never have a problem with people.


----------

